# Beartown Lakes Question



## Exentrik (Aug 9, 2010)

Who here has fished at Beartown Lakes in the Geauga Park district with any success? What types of things worked well? What end of the lakes have you fished? I know there are some monsters in there but it always seems slow when I go there.


----------



## Shorefishin (Mar 27, 2009)

Beartown: This lake holds decent bass. Notice 15" minimum keeper size. I have fished it since I was a kid. The biggest issues are the weeds. Once May hits the cover is so heavy, and water so stagnent its nearly impossible to fish. Be patient, top water does work. The upper lakes are extremely shallow. There used to be a dock on the upper lake that was good, but torn down. I do well early in spring, ice fishing, and fall. But this time of year can be very hard. Mainly bass, gills, no cats or carp to eat vegatation. Trout is stocked occassionally by Geauga. Good place for kids blue gilling


----------



## lakota (Oct 28, 2009)

I do good there in the fall with stick baits and spinner baits. I got my personal best bass in the upper lake there around the metal over flow box next the the path but that was long before they dredged that up and put the rip rap in. Since they did that I havent had any luck on that shore line.

Also do good on the lower lake below the bathroom. the little cove to the left below the bathroom always seems to hold a few bass.


----------



## Exentrik (Aug 9, 2010)

I have fished there a few times, I once caught a 2 - 3 pound bass in that little cove next to the bathroom, last year but that is about it. I have used soft crayfish baits, spinners, some rapalas,etc. . I was there last weekend and the top water algae was completely out of control, worse than last year at this time. Thanks for your help, even a bad day fishing at Beartown is a beautiful trip as the park is such a nice place. I will persist, until I get something worthwhile. I also have heard rumors of pike in the upper lake, is this true?


----------



## lakota (Oct 28, 2009)

Yeah scratch that cove by the bathroom. I live about 5 minutes from there and drove down around dark last night. That cove is completely choked up with duck weed and weeds.

As for pike, I talked to a guy there one year that said he has caught pike in the lower lake.

After it cools down and frost kills the weeds back a bit fishing will pick up there.


----------



## esox62 (May 19, 2006)

the place used to be a sportsmans retreat way back 40 yrs ago..was stocked with largemouth and pike. there used to be some huge pike in there years and years ago but the lake is all but fished out now since it became a park. they did stock some trout in there recently so im hoping a couple pike are still in the big lake as this would be great forage for them...! we used to sneak in there as kids and caught some huge bass and the pike would break our lines regularly. some real brutes they were.


----------



## fishingjohn (Jun 1, 2009)

as all have said - fishing here during summer is tough. Nice place during the other three seasons - have caught alot of gills and bass


----------



## qwertyegg (Mar 6, 2010)

It is the toughest place I have been to to catch a fish, whatever kind it is, mostly due to the heavy weeds. Maybe the county should just do like they did at Aquilla by stocking some grass carp inside. They are good weeds destroyer and they don't produce.

Shorefishin, they do have some cats done there. I met an old couple who fished exclusively for flathead at that place, they did picked up one baby flat in front of me.

Does anyone know when the weeds would begin to go off? That place was beautiful, great for picnic imho and I really expect bringing my family there sometime.


----------

